# On my last leg.



## Mousie (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm at a point, that I really don't know what to do. I've posted two other pieces of my story in CWI. Long story short, I cheated on my husband, while we were separated for five months due to a change in station in the Military. I am enlisted, he is not. He moved in with me the first of January, then found out that I had been unfaithful. So now, we're nearing the two month mark and nothing has improved. 

When he got here, he started smoking pot. After I had begged and pleaded that he didn't. Because I could potentially get in huge trouble (being in the military). But he doesn't seem to care. He hasn't even started trying to find a job. He doesn't do anything around the house at all. And its frustrating coming home from work every day to a stoned husband and messy house. 

Since I have been the sole supporter of the household, I felt that it was okay for me to ask him to leave. I need my space to make sure I'm willing to put up with this kind of behavior. Or time for him to decide if he really wants to stay with me at all. It's been an ongoing battle every single day.

So after I asked him to leave, he started talking about killing himself and jumping from our deck. So I called the police, in fear that he might really do it. And then I would be left with the aftermath. That proceeded to him staying 1 night in a Behavioral Medical Facility so they could then assess him and make sure that he really wasn't a harm to himself or others. 

After that one night apart, and all the drama that surrounded, it sounded like my husbands eyes were finally opened. That he actually understood that he needed to be a grown up and take on some responsibilities. But Lo and behold, absolutely nothing has changed. 

So I'm basically at the end of the rope. How do I make him leave without him killing himself? I live and work here, so it's more difficult to leave, since I have to stay in the general area. 
I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

You flat out tell him the truth...you be honest with him...you need to tell him how you feel and you need him out. You feel you've done all you can do to save the marriage? I would have to say living with a lazy stoner would indeed get tiresome yep...

Truth is...you can't keep him from killing himself. You cannot take that responsibility on. That's insane. You can't control that. Maybe you can help him move in with friends? Parents where there's some sort of supervison? But in essence you can't take on that responsitibilty. He's in control of that threat and will no doubt use it to manipulate you...so be ready for that.


----------



## Mousie (Jan 29, 2013)

I feel guilty for simply tossing him out in to the cold. Just because I want him out doesn't mean that I don't still love him or care for him. I myself just cant handle being miserable every single day. How can I convince myself that it's for the best? This has to happen. For the better for both of us I know that It should. But he plays a pitty party every time I get upset and especially when I'm fed up upset.


----------

